# What type of cheese in a fry-up?



## FaTsLiMbOy (Dec 18, 2005)

Ive been debating with my brother over which type of cheese to use in a fry-up. He believes that cottage is the best to use because of how creamy it is whereas i believe that Edam is the best. It would be a great help to me and my bro if someone could help us out of this dilemma.

Also if anyone knows where i can purchase a Nike 240ZX washing up machine, that would also be a great help.


I can't afford basic cooking skills


----------



## Corinne (Dec 18, 2005)

OK, I'll ask - what's a "fry-up"?


----------



## JMediger (Dec 18, 2005)

Thank you Corinne! I thought I was the only one ...


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 19, 2005)

A 'fry up' is usually a term used in the UK for a fried breakfast with all the trimmings - this includes all or some of the following

Fried eggs
Bacon
Sausages
Tomato
Fried bread
Mushrooms
Black pudding
White pudding
Beans (Heinz - in tomato sauce)


BUT - there's no cheese in a British fryup.

Just listen to the arteries hardening.....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 19, 2005)

By your description of a fry-up, I would recomend  an Ementeller, Gruyere, or Muenster cheese.  but Edam and Havarti would work as well.  I would not use cottage cheese.  I'm with you on this one.  M first choice would prbably be the Muenster.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 19, 2005)

I think the OP is having us on!  There is NO cheese on 'fryups'!


----------



## FaTsLiMbOy (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, ill defo try the Havarti next time. I cant believe some of you have never heard of a fry-up :\


----------



## Corinne (Dec 19, 2005)

Nope - never heard of a fry-up. Different countries, different cultures, different foods....
I'm curious as to how you would fry-up cottage cheese.


----------



## Bugs (Dec 19, 2005)

don't use the cottage cheese!  My dad eats it just out of the container and it's all gross!


----------



## Corinne (Dec 19, 2005)

I love cottage cheese!  I wonder if we are all talking about the same thing. I just don't see how you could fry it.


----------



## MJ (Dec 19, 2005)

Corinne said:
			
		

> I love cottage cheese!  I wonder if we are all talking about the same thing. I just don't see how you could fry it.


I looked all over and once again, Ishbel is right. There is no cheese in traditional British fry up's (full English breakfast) that I could find - but is sure does look good!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fry-up


----------



## mudbug (Dec 19, 2005)

Can't think of a way to fry cheese except for the Greek saganaki - breaded first, then quickly fried, and doused with a splash of lemon juice.

Would that suit you?  Where's pdswife and Paul?  They should know about saganaki/


----------



## Corinne (Dec 19, 2005)

I've heard of fried cheese - we are all familiar with Fried Cheese Sticks. And there is a Mexican cheese - can't remember the exact name right now but it translates into Frying Cheese. I just can't figure out how you would fry something with the consistency of cottage cheese!

BTW, I know Nike as a manufacturer of athletic shoes/equipment. A 240ZX sounds like a Nissan car model to me. What do Nike & 240ZX have to do with a washing machine? I feel like my chain is being yanked!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 20, 2005)

Corinne said:
			
		

> I love cottage cheese!  I wonder if we are all talking about the same thing. I just don't see how you could fry it.



I would have thought that the cheese would be melted over the other fried foods, not fried in its own right.  Also, if it were dipped in flour, egg-wash, and flour again, then in egg-wash again, and finally in bread-crumbs, I bet it would deep-fry well enough, like deep-fried mozarella sticks.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pdswife (Dec 20, 2005)

SAGANAKI 1/2 lb. Kasseri or Kefalotiri cheese
1 tbsp. butter, melted
2 tbsp. brandy
1/2 lemon
 assorted crackers and pita bread

Cut cheese into 3 wedges; place in a shallow heatproof serving dish. Brush cheese with butter. Broil 5-6 minutes, until cheese is light brown and bubbly. Heat brandy until warm, pour over cheese. Ignite immediately. Squeeze lemon over cheese. Slice and serve with bread or crackers. Mozzarella cheese may be substituted. 6 servings.


I've had this before but.. never cooked it myself.
Instead of brandy the cheese was covered with Ozo and then lit on fire.   OH YUMMMMMY!!!!


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 20, 2005)

Cheese in a fry-up? Just out of curiosity,(I would try anything really) when do you put in the cheese, on the bacon? sausages? mushrooms? eggs?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 20, 2005)

the only logical thing that can be assumed, if cottage cheese was suggested, was that it is served as a cold side dish.
i've had lots of irish brekkies, similar to english ones, and not one had fried cheese, but many included cold sides like yogurt or custard.


----------



## amber (Dec 20, 2005)

My hubby is a brit too Isbel, and he's never had cheese in his fry up.  Usually though he does add HP to it.  I've made an adapted version to this for him consisting of a fried egg, friend spam or bacon, boiled mushrooms, a tin of tomatoes, and a cuppa


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 21, 2005)

Amber, You had me......   until you mentioned SPAM!   

We have a DJ here called Fatboyslim.....     I think the OP is taking the mickey!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 21, 2005)

Fat Boy Slim is a pretty well known British musical group.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 21, 2005)

a Brit may call a farmers cheese, cottage cheese.  American cottage cheese probably has another name over there (curds and whey for example)


----------



## buckytom (Dec 21, 2005)

ishbel, look away!!!!! they're messing with the language again!!!!


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 21, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Fat Boy Slim is a pretty well known British musical group.


 
The very same guy - he's a DJ AND recording artist.  Lives in Brighton.
http://www.fatboyslim.net/start.htm


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 21, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> ishbel, look away!!!!! they're messing with the language again!!!!


 

HEHEeeeee, BT - that's you 'mixing' again!  Cottage cheese is very white, and lumpy.

 - but can I please ASK (politely) that posters do not refer to us as Brits. This was a derogatory term first used by the IRA about the British soldiers (many of whom were Scottish) I don't mind British, but NOT Brits.   After all, I don't refer to you lot as Canucks or Yanks....   
This has been a public service announcement on behalf of the citizens of the United Kingdom/


----------



## MJ (Dec 21, 2005)

FaTsLiMbOy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies, ill defo try the Havarti next time. I cant believe some of you have never heard of a fry-up :\


I think Fatslimboy got his answer. Thread closed.


----------

